# Parker, Jefferson power Spurs to rout Kings



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Tony Parker scored 24 points and Richard Jefferson added 21 points, leading the San Antonio Spurs to a 113-94 victory over the winless Sacramento Kings on Saturday night. The Spurs got a strong performance from Manu Ginobili, who scored 13 points and had three assists in a reserve role. After scoring 28 points against Chicago on Thursday, Tim Duncan had just seven points Saturday. He grabbed 10 rebounds and blocked one shot. Kevin Martin had 26 points and Spencer Hawes scored 22 for the Kings, who dropped to 0-3.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10303052/Parker,-Jefferson-power-Spurs-to-rout-Kings


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Good to see Jefferson live up to expectations. He was pretty disappointing in the last two games.

Undoubtedly, the highlight of the game:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Lol i couldnt believe manu got him


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

there was a bat in the arena? wth?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Yea, I think someone thought they we're funny and put a bat in the arena during the game.


----------

